# just another ttq on air...



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

so i've bitten the bullet and after 10 years of being a hardcore static drop guy, i've decided to go air ride for the first time with my MK1 TTQC...

i picked her up last october... riding high and looking a little disheveled, she needed a lot of love.









countless hours later and a butt load of parts including, new (and shaved) bumpers front and rear, votex front lip and skirts, OEM 225 exhaust, 3.2 valance and wing, vmaxx coils + custom rear springs, satin black 18x8.5/10 twists, here is how she currently sits.. 





































for static, it's respectably low, but i yearn to go lower (and lay out at a show or gtg so i can be part of the cool crowd), unfortunately, the votex lip sits 1"lower than the factory bumper and has so much forward overhang if i went any lower i'd tear that thing to bit daily drivings... plus, i'm rounding the corner to 35 and after 17 years of driving low dubs and lifted jeeps with stiff as hell coils or lift kits (referring to my jeeps of course) my back and peace of mind deserve a well deserved treat 

i've been reading up on all the mk4 r32 and mk1 tt builds and have decided on the following setup:
airlift XL fronts
AH1s rear (cut nipples and inverted bags)
full auto pilot digital management including manifolds
1/4" lines all around
notched passenger side frame

the kit i purchased comes with a 380c compressor and 2.5 gallon tank, but that may be upgraded to a 3.5 gallon tank, or 2x20 gallon tanks and 2x400c compressors... we'll see once all the parts get in and figure out the space i have to work with.

i should have the management in by next weekend and work on the trunk setup then, bags should be in a couple days later... should be a fun next couple of weeks...

stay tuned for yet another air ride build... :beer:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Looks way better with that cheesy bumper removed. Subscribed! :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Looking good man. Couple of things I would recommend. 

- Dual Comps, do it. I have the two 400's and it still takes too long IMHO to fill my 5 gal.

- I don't know how the Auto Pilot meters the air however I hated my 1/4" lines. Lift/drop times were heinous. Now with my Accuair I run full 3/8 and love it. That being said I can control the speed but still I really like the bigger line size.

- Be careful with the rears. If you aren't careful and your wheels don't hold you up enough you will have reverse rake. Even with frame on the ground I still can create reverse rake. 

- I'd also go larger tank from the start. My 5 gal is good but I want more and may add a 3 gal and two more comp. Playing with the air ride is fun, what can I say.

Other than that keep us all posted, many of us can help you on here!


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

arethirdytwo said:


> Looking good man. Couple of things I would recommend.
> 
> - Dual Comps, do it. I have the two 400's and it still takes too long IMHO to fill my 5 gal.
> 
> ...


thanks for the input...
lift and drop times aren't a huge concern... i'd rather it slower than faster and i won't be playing around with it much, just air up and down when needed (well that's what i'm telling myself now.. lol)
as for tank, 3.5 or 2x2 is the biggest i will go due to the limited space in a TT and i plan on keeping my rear seats and trying to keep the whole setup looking as stock as possible

just inquired with bluewater on a set of these... if they have them in stock and can be in niagara falls by friday, i'll pull the trigger

https://bwperformance.com/products/2832-vr6/vw-r32-audi-tt-adjustable-control-arms


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

trixx joins the darkside? ...:thumbup:

whatever happened to the mk3?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

Pics are not doing the greatest job of illustrating how well this car currently sits.... Looking forward to seeing it with air :thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

nap83 said:


> trixx joins the darkside? ...:thumbup:
> 
> whatever happened to the mk3?


still have it... she's in storage (in pieces)... i miss driving the GTI VR lots 




































the other mk3 i built then sold to make space for the TT









and while i'm reminiscing my bunny at h2o a couple years back...


















which i drove static from toronto to ocean city like this 









what a f***ing adventure that was :laugh:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

dymer said:


> Pics are not doing the greatest job of illustrating how well this car currently sits.... Looking forward to seeing it with air :thumbup:


thanks andrew... i'll be calling on your help and expertise for sure .... i can't wait... waiting for parts now is tedious :facepalm:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

can't wait to see this on air. 

also stoked that you shaved that (errrmm...) bumper. :thumbup:

i gotta love TT but i'm more inclined to wait for the triumphant return of the infamous Mk3.


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

jimmy...i was waiting to see you post a thread for this...reminds me to start my build thread...why not put a pic of the wheels to make the subscribers go beserk


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I love the wheel choice on the car :thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Going to pick up most of the management and start install this weekend  



UPS Tracking said:


> AIR LIFT 27624 Auto Pilot Digital Hot Rod Air Management System
> Status: Delivered
> Location: xxxx
> Signed for by: xxxx
> ...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I will be bagging a vert this weekend. Will be on nonXL Airlift fronts. photos should be up next week I hope. 

PS I Jimmy been far too long old friend! PS the TT is Rene's


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Why non xl? Budget? Having had both I would have rather stayed on coils for a year rather than run them. It really just cost me $300. I could lift the car but without cutting and trimming the struts and knuckles the drop is unsatisfactory.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Not my car and got them for a steal  might try to modify them


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Shawn W. said:


> I will be bagging a vert this weekend. Will be on nonXL Airlift fronts. photos should be up next week I hope.
> 
> PS I Jimmy been far too long old friend! PS the TT is Rene's


 be sure to post some of your magical pictures of his ride... during and after :thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

so i've sorted out what tank i'm using and a solenid for the compressors (thanks kevin!) 
i was back and forth between an aluminum 3 gallon and 5 gallon and decided on the five after a couple test fits i'm sold now... i'll bolting the tank directly to the rear bulkhead... and triming the plastic interior cover panel to slip right in between the tank and the hatch popper assembly... i'm pretty stoked about this setup and i've layed out all the parts and i'll have room to spare for 2 compressors and the rest of the auto pilot setup 

i intended on trying go full stealth but realize i'm biting off more i can chew... i'm going for simple clean with easy serviceability... the only exposed component will be the air tank and will pretty much look like this with exception the floor will be raised 3/4"  



















the real work starts tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Subscribed Jimmy.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

in


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

nice


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Subscribed Jimmy.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

so an update... 

the day started with a visit to home depot for wood and other supplies... low and behold a bone stock TT parked behind me.... he/she was probably thinking damn that car is low... just wait until next weekend :laugh: 









the good stuff... 
originally i was going to bolt the tank to the rear bulk head with the ports facing down... the more i thought about it the less it appealed to me... there's more change of water getting into the sytem and effing with the valves and lines, especially since this will be a daily/winter driver... 

first a little carpentry: 













































thetank will actually sit about 1/4-1/2" lower than in the picture and rotated about 10 degress clockwise from the last picture and will now be bolted to the "air ride control panel" 

the compressor is under the tank bolted transversely to the panel at a 15" angle leaning towards the rear.... this setup maximizes what little space i have and leaves everything relatively easily accessible for servicing 

the will be a second flat cosmetic panel which will sit on the spare tire hump protecting the auto pilot ECU and hide all the harness wiring... 

off to home depot for some bolts and then some assembly


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

so a little update...

i finished the woodwork for the base which will hold the management setup and started doing a little wrapping... 

(bottom layer wrapped)









before i got to wrapping the top layer i noticed this... cute eh?








(if you don't know what you're looking for, its the heart shaped knot in the wood.. lol)

almost done the top layer (there's a second cutout for the other valve block)









detail of the cutout









a mockup of the management assembly


















note the provision made for a second compressor and that the compressors are mounted on a step at an angle... that 10-12 degree tilt gives me just enough extra clearance ensuring the compressors don't touch or interfere with the plumbing...
bed time... hopefully will get the mounting and plumbing done tomorrow on onto the electrical tomorrow


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

just a small update...
i finished wrapping the platform and tank risers... fir my first time around doing anything like this i'm very pleased with the result, and it fits like a glove in the hatch 





































the hard part is over... time to plumb the fittings wire it all up and install the bags


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

Looks like you're off to a great start :thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

with the heat wave we're under it was way too hot outside to do any real work on the car... but i did manage to finish to bolt the manifolds down and finish the cover which will cover the ECU and top of the spare tire well "hump"


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Looking good Jimmy. Ill have to get my airride pics sent to me as I used a friends point and shoot.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

post.'em up rene... can wait to see that!!


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

so this air ride build is kicking my ass :laugh:

i lost a day replacing two rear rose joints (outer control arm bushings) with the newer bonded rubber bushings... no more creaks! and it was a must to do, because of all the stresses of raising and lowering the rear suspension could snap a control arm if the joint is seized.

yesterday i finished all of the wiring and after troublshooting what seems to be a faulty water trap and a minor leak i was able to fill the tank for the first time on it's own power eace:

everything is holding solid! front bags will be in tonight!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Rene's tt sucked ass haha but we had to replace a top as well


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

looking good


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

thanks guys :beer:

so i was starting to install the front air struts last night and hit a wall trying to figure out where to drill the holes for the Airlift XL front struts... the hole placement on the struts just don't jive with the factory strut bar... it took me so long to map out the holes and rotate them around to figure out the least intrusive layout which would require the least amount of modification needed to run the factory strut brace... by the time i had it all figured out it was a little late... that said... i'm now a total of 10 holes and 2 air lines away from having the fronts in tonight 

on a side note.. since filling the tank for the first time on sunday... she's still holding strong!
it was a very hot night out on top of the first fill with the 380c blowing even hotter air... after cooling down it hasn't dropped more than 10 PSI (i'm running a 175 PSI ECU and pressure switch) and when the car's been parked in the sun the pressure gets right back up to 175 PSI :laugh:

2 notes for running my air lines... i just picked up a batch of white heavy duty white zip ties... i decided on white to make them easy to see if i ever had to cut out or reroute a line... and i've got a couple rolls of hockey tape and some heater hose which i'll use either-or of around any parts of the line than are in contact with the chassis or zip ties


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

good ol' canuck making use of the hockey tape, go figure 

btw sorry getting the other compressor didnt work out...this has been fun watching your build because i'm using it as a measuring point as to just how far back i am since i started before you

keep on going and love to see this locally when you get a chance


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice. Looks good Jimmy. :beer:


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

here are some pics from the install









































http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...4317614_100000504035380_1095314_6631086_n.jpg


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

Let's see the whole car Rene! :wave:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

EDM_v-dub said:


> Let's see the whole car Rene! :wave:


yeah rene


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

nice rene... you got notched right away huh? nice... i still have to do mine but i pulled an all nighter and worked all through the day....

but she's pretty much done... management needs some cosmetic touches still ad the who car needs a head to toe detailing 




















special thanks to Lukasz of Lukasportz and [email protected] AAC 

i'm exhausted :laugh:


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Thank you, Yeah my friend Nick notched it as we were doing the install. I wanted to keep my trunk so I hid everything underneath the rear parcel tray where the top sits when it was down.. It was very challeging and time consuming but, with already having a small trunk it was necessary.

I don't want to thread jack so here's one of the whole car.
Hello Sean and Kellen :wave:











P.S. I really need to get a votex kit now.


----------



## vwOnly4Me (Apr 7, 2005)

eace:nice


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Looking good trixx :thumbup::thumbup: I :heart: the fitment of the rear wheel in the arch 

The wheels look smaller now that the car is slammed, but it might just be that first picture or because the wheel is black.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

iamraymond said:


> Looking good trixx :thumbup::thumbup: I :heart: the fitment of the rear wheel in the arch
> 
> The wheels look smaller now that the car is slammed, but it might just be that first picture or because the wheel is black.


thanks raymond... it's partly your fault i decided to go air and your build thread was very helpful too... 

yeah the twists too look a little smaller but i love the overall look and don't plan on changing anything cosmetically anytime soon...

no i have to install my BW performance control arms, which means my rear fitment is going to need massaging... luckily i've got a few different adapters and spacers to play with


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

TT's are looking good fellas. :thumbup:

Always fun to see where the MK3ers went...


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Ahhhh it looks MUUUUCH better in that picture.


----------



## euro.lo (Oct 19, 2010)

wow! I didn't even know this car was getting air. I just read through the build, great job! Car looks really good on air, hopefully I'll be able to see it at Vagkraft?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

thanks... i'll be at vagkraft for sure :thumbup:


so i'm sorta back tracking a little with this thread since i was to busy to update while i was actually building the suspension setup...

because the TT uses mk4 air struts and all the new XLs have a top plate with integrated bearing vs the older ones which use the OE strut bushing/bearing i ended up hitting a problem.

TTs have a factory strut brace which is attached by nuts which screw down into factory studs pressed up through the strut tower... not this caused a problem. i had two choices:
- drill 3 holes and install and toss the strut brace
- same as above and modify strut brace

then i had an epiphany
i cut down and drilled out the factory studs which hold the strut brace down
i removed the top plate from the air lift struts, pressed out 2 of the 3 studs. passed the remaining stud up through one of the new holes, marked the other 2 holes. drill, press the studs back into the top plate, reassemble air strut and viola! (you can see the original holes left by the original stud location on the top plate)









the relocated air strut studs, now pass through the strut tower using the factory strut brace mounting locations.. 3 nuts on each side now both bolt in the strut and strut tower brace... just like factory


----------

